# Rechnung worldb2bpages.com



## chum (18 Januar 2011)

Habe (1-Mann Firma) heute eine "dubiose" Rechnung erhalten von der Firma World Web Pages bzw. World Telecom Data Corp. mit Sitz in Barcleona bzgl. eines von mir angeblich beauftragen Firmeneintrags für € 493,50 für 2011. (Rechnung wurde aus Prag abgesandt)

Kennt jemand schon die Abzockmasche ?
Antworten werde ich ersteinmal nicht ? Handel ich richtig ?

_Sehr dubios;_
_für meinen - von mir angeblich bauftragten Firmeneintrag - sind die Stellen für Fax Nr. + eMail Nr. leer. Hätte ich meine - 1-Mann Firma - im WWW eintragen lassen, hätte ich bestimmt solch wichtige Angaben ausgefüllt. In der Rubrik Activity stehen einige Tätigkeitsbereiche drin, die gar nichts mit meiner Firma zu tun haben.:wall:_

Falls jemand auch von diesem Laden Post bekommen hat, bitte um Info
Danke
Chum


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung worldb2bpages.com*



chum schrieb:


> Habe (1-Mann Firma) heute eine "dubiose" Rechnung erhalten


Wie? Per Email, Post oder Fax? 


> Domain Name: WORLDB2BPAGES.COM
> Idari Yonetici / Registrant
> (Admin)
> Ad / Name Linh Wang
> ...


"seriöser" geht es kaum.


----------



## chum (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung worldb2bpages.com*

@ Captain Picard
Danke für die Info, Rechnung kam per Post.

Rechnung ausgestellt von:
World Web Pages Edition
World Telecom Data Corp.
Lesseps Business Center
c/ Mendes, 4 - 10, bajos
08023 Barcelona
Spain

Rechnung wurde versandt von: (Absenderangabe auf Briefumschlag)
World Telecon Data
P.O. Box 600
220 00 Praha 120,
Rep. Tcheque

_Vielleicht mache ich mir einen Spass daraus Rechnung zurückzusenden, von fiktivem Ansprechpartner, sodass ich den Müll direkt wegwerfen kann, wenn von anderen Firmen Rechnungen kommen an die fiktive Person gesandt werden._


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung worldb2bpages.com*

Info  zu Adressbuchschwindel 
http://www.kanzlei-richter.com/adressbuchschwindel/

Adressbuchschwindel - Rechnungen nicht bezahlen - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest

http://www.frankfurt-main.ihk.de/re...erer_wettbewerb/adressbuchangebote/index.html


----------



## chum (18 Januar 2011)

*AW: Rechnung worldb2bpages.com*

@ Captain Picard
Danke -
Adressbuchschwindel - Rechnungen nicht bezahlen - Meldung - Stiftung Warentest
In diesem Artikel wird auch World Telecom Data, Barcelona aufgeführt.


und Rechnung in Ablage Papierkorb.
Gruß
Chum


----------

